# Drywall Options



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Probably basements are notorious for being damp and lacking in air movement. Both of these factors create feeding grounds for mold. Having said that even though your basement may not seem to have these problems I would probably still use it for peace of mind.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

thanx


----------



## scottktmrider (Jul 1, 2012)

If there's a dought use mold red. its only a buck or two a sheet.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Done mold abatement in some nasty places that wouldn't have gotten that way if they'd used mold resistant board. You're finishing an area that by nature has a higher than normal humidity level and lower than normal air circulation. It only makes sense to minimize the risk and have a longer lasting product hanging on the walls.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

i do restoration work and i've done basement floods where mold resistant board was used and theres mold all up the back side of the board. As far as im concerned its not worth the money. If it has paper then its going to get moldy. The only real difference i've found is the mold board doesn't wick up water as high as standard drywall. If your basement does flood and you catch right away you might get away with getting it dry quick enough that you dont have to start tearing out wet mushy board.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I can believe you found mold growth on moisture resistant drywall, but not on Mold & Moisture resistant board.


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

the board used was "mold tough" by cgc
http://www.usg.com/content/usgcom/e...sheetrock-brand-mold-tough-gypsum-panels.html

ive seen it in multiple basements moldy. the key word is "resistant" not proof.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

That's why it's called mold resistant not mold proof.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Agreed, but if mold resistant drywall molded up, I have to believe it was in an area that was doomed regardless of what product was used. Even mold resisitant board won't tolerate flooding and then being left damp without any effort to dry it out in a timely manner. For a typical basement install where higher than normal levels of humidity are to be expected, where air circulation is sketchy and the risk of cool spots exists, then MMR will certainly perform better than regular board. It's cheap insurance. Just to be clear, the old "Green board" is moisture resistant. It is not MMR board.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

thanx all, i think i will buy the cheap insurance and use mold and moisture resistance stuff.

i have already replaced plastic FG blanket crap with XPS, so if i am willing to spend there to help the walls breath, why not give it a little bit more help. If i have a flood, im screwed regardless.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

are there any brand preferences


----------



## jeffnc (Apr 1, 2011)

Not sure what you're talking about exactly.

"Green" drywall - "mold resistant but made of paper.

"Purple" drywall - National Gypsum XP - is "mold resistant" but is still made of paper.

What you really want if you're going this route is paperless drywall (i.e. fiberglass facing instead of paper.)


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Companies are still producing "green board" which was used for years and is a more moisture resistant product than regular drywall. It is not mold resistant. As far as I know it is being phased out in favor of better products. Mold resistant drywall still uses paper facers, but is treated with mold inhibitors. National XP and USG Sheetrock Mold Tough are two brands that are mold and moisture resistant and are made with treated facers. Georgia Pacific DensArmor is fiberglass faced, has no paper or organic materials and is extremely resistant to moisture and mold, but is a little harder to work with.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

okay - good to know, i saw Georgia Pacific and was wondering why it was more expensive.

A local store also sells CertainTeed MMR any good


----------



## princelake (Feb 19, 2012)

certainteed is mehhh ok. i find it alot more brittle and harder to work with. you can snap corners easier and when you snap sheets it doesnt break cleanly. i wouldnt say not to use it but if you have a cgc supplier in your area that'd be going their first.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

What are other preferred brands

CGC is one.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Also am not a fan of certainteed.


----------



## Amitabh (Oct 21, 2010)

just planning now... 

need 5/8" MMR for man cave

need 1/2" MMR for the other rooms... 

dont thinking i need 5/8" everywhere, as i want to sound proof only the man-cave

so - which brand..


----------

